# How do you shoot?  With one or both eyes open?



## camz (Apr 6, 2011)

My partner took a picture of me performing a shoot a while back where I had both eyes open.  To me it just comes instinctively as I do a spot check on what's outside of the frame just in case I need to make some adjustments. I find myself doing the same thing when aiming a firearm.  For my partner it doesn't work well, so she only has one eye open viewing what's in the viewfinder.

I'm curious to see how do you guys/gals here in TPF shoot?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 6, 2011)

I close one unless im taking a pic of a moving object (panning pics, sport, etc.).  If the subject doesnt move a whole lot out of the frame, then I try to be as creative as possible on my framing and close one eye.


----------



## Overread (Apr 6, 2011)

I shoot with my left eye looking through the viewfinder, so on most cameras my right eye can only see the back end of the camera, so I keep it shut. However that is when I am handholding as that method feels more natural to me; I am however right eye dominant and if I'm shooting on a tripod I'll often shift to using my right eye (because I'm no longer bracing the camera against my body in the same way) and then my left will sometimes be open (I've not done enough of this shooting lately so I need to retain my left eye).


----------



## camz (Apr 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> I shoot with my left eye looking through the viewfinder, so on most cameras my right eye can only see the back end of the camera, so I keep it shut. However that is when I am handholding as that method feels more natural to me; I am however right eye dominant and if I'm shooting on a tripod I'll often shift to using my right eye (because I'm no longer bracing the camera against my body in the same way) and then my left will sometimes be open (I've not done enough of this shooting lately so I need to retain my left eye).


 
I find that interesting how you are able to use both eyes as schwetty mentioned having both eyes open plays a big part in panning.  My problem is that I can only shoot with my right eye on the viewfinder.  So I can't pan right for the life of me.  Another interesting approach is maybe to have the camera vertically framed when the left eye is on the viewfinder that way what's outside the frame is viewable.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 6, 2011)

my right eye is on the view finder.  You have problem having both eyes open usually when you use your left because your right eye will be blocked by your hand.


----------



## camz (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah go figure.  I think that's why having the camera vertically positioned with the left eye in the finder may help which I need to practice.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 6, 2011)

It varies with me.  I'll usually shoot with my left eye closed unless i can't seem to find what i'm looking for, then i'll open the other eye to get a sense of what is around me.  This actually reminds of something that i think i'll make a post on!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 6, 2011)

I shoot left eyed only and keep both eyes opened most of the time.  I can still see what's going on even though it is supposedly blocked by my right hand.


----------



## camz (Apr 6, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I shoot left eyed only and keep both eyes opened most of the time.  I can still see what's going on even though it is supposedly blocked by my right hand.


 
Kund, are you left or right handed?  Looks like there still maybe room for you to look over the right hand if the head maybe tilted a little more.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Depends on the situation, shooting most sports I try and keep both eyes open, especially where the possibility of blindside action is going on, shooting football is a prime example where players can come away from the action you're shooting.  For figure skating I used to tape a black card on the top of the camera for shooting verticals, that way I could keep my eyes open and yet cut down on the white from the ice.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm right handed but have always shot the camera left eyed. I find that I can comfortably rest my left cheek on the camera back. I've tried right eyed, but get a sense of imbalance. The photo is a bit jaded though. I am normally over the top of the camera a bit more, but I squashed myself here to make sure I was in frame.


----------



## camz (Apr 6, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Depends on the situation, shooting most sports I try and keep both eyes open, especially where the possibility of blindside action is going on, shooting football is a prime example where players can come away from the action you're shooting.  For figure skating I used to tape a black card on the top of the camera for shooting verticals, that way I could keep my eyes open and yet cut down on the white from the ice.


 
Taping a black card on top of the camera...now that's thinking outside the box.  I like using the sun for back lighting so often I shoot against it when I use flash on a series.  Since I shoot with both eyes open it gets tricky in this situation...I think I'm going to have to steal your visor idear.  No patents pending, or intellectual rights on this one do we? lol   :thumbup:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

A friend of mine wears glasses and had an old pair that he blacked out the one lens, he also shoots figure skating. You'd be amazed at how well it works and really stops alot of the eye strain.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 6, 2011)

I had to think about that one!  Normally one eye closed, but both eyes open sometimes.  Hahaha.  I can't decide!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 6, 2011)

Camz, if you make it vertical and the bottom of the camera on your left and you use your left eye, wouldn't that make it really awkward?   Your shutter is at the bottom and you can't use the vertical grip shutter button.


----------



## camz (Apr 6, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Camz, if you make it vertical and the bottom of the camera on your left and you use your left eye, wouldn't that make it really awkward?   Your shutter is at the bottom and you can't use the vertical grip shutter button.


 
I suppose it would.  I don't have battery grips on any of my bodies but I guess if you have the shutter release below on a vertical stance won't be as ideal...I think Kundalini's shooting style shows that it is still possible to view above the right hand even with the left eye in the finder.  Where I see that it wouldn't be applicable is for photographers who attach a flash bracket or some sort that may be in the way.


----------



## rub (Apr 6, 2011)

I shoot my camera with my left eye open, right eye closed.  But with my rifle, I shoot with my right, and it is difficult.  Which is possibly why I am not the most successful hunter.  Hahah. I need to train myself to shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## MikeSmithMSP (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not sure if this helps but I have always found that when shooting action or moving objects, it is best to do so with both eyes open. I am also not sure that I have ever seen a "lefty" camera. I have trained left-eye and right-eye photographers. I recommend using the right eye on the view finder either way in order to avoid complications later (ie. shooting vertically).

Michael
http://www.miketsmithphoto.com


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Like alot of things, what works for one won't work for someone else, obviously eye use, camera type will factor into all kinds of situations.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 6, 2011)

I tend to shoot both eyes opens (right eye on the viewfinder) especially when I shoot wildlife. I can't afford to focus only on what is in the viewfinder, I need a bit a situational awareness to make sure I'm not missing "the" shot, "the" moment! It's good practice when it comes to firearm to be able to shoot with both eyes, gives a better awareness.


----------



## skieur (Apr 6, 2011)

I was taught to shoot with both eyes open, which when shooting live television allows you to avoid anything that is close but NOT in the viewfinder.  I follow the same rule for photography and it produces better composition when you are shooting live events.

skieur


----------



## kundalini (Apr 6, 2011)

The biggest problem I had to overcome shooting Nikon digital cameras is positioning my nose.  I kept seeing the focal point box in my viewfinder doing cirles and thinking I had a bad camera.  It turned out that the tip of my nose was depressing the Multi-selector button was causing this.  Made a slight adjustment at address and all is well now.


----------



## camz (Apr 6, 2011)

bennielou said:


> I had to think about that one!  Normally one eye closed, but both eyes open sometimes.  Hahaha.  I can't decide!


 
The clients might have the impression that your winking at them


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 7, 2011)

If I'm doing panning shots or other action subjects I'll usually keep my left eye open to help predict my framing. Other than that usually it's Pirate Style. YARRRRRRRR!


----------



## Drake (Apr 7, 2011)

I shoot with my left eye looking through the viewfinder, second eye always closed.


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 8, 2011)

camz said:


> Taping a black card on top of the camera...now that's thinking outside the box.  I like using the sun for back lighting so often I shoot against it when I use flash on a series.  Since I shoot with both eyes open it gets tricky in this situation...I think I'm going to have to steal your visor idear.  No patents pending, or intellectual rights on this one do we? lol   :thumbup:


 
Im not sure why, but I havent been trying that to much with direct sunlight, I usually just scope out the shaded areas, im going to have to give this a try.    Im not sure why I havent, its not a new concept to me.  

I normally shoot with an eye closed, but with some things I use both eyes, if I have to be aware of my surroundings, mostly for sports or fast moving things, or if im trying to anticipate something.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 8, 2011)

One or both, depending on the situation.


----------



## camz (Apr 8, 2011)

GerryDavid said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Taping a black card on top of the camera...now that's thinking outside the box. I like using the sun for back lighting so often I shoot against it when I use flash on a series. Since I shoot with both eyes open it gets tricky in this situation...I think I'm going to have to steal your visor idear. No patents pending, or intellectual rights on this one do we? lol :thumbup:
> ...


 
Yeah shooting in sync with the sun is great for portability. You don't need a rim, accent, hair lights etc etc...the sun can do it all for you  In this case I typically need just one flash upfront. With today's powerful flashes, I believe that the golden hours of shooting doesn't really apply any longer.


----------



## ziplock122949 (Apr 10, 2011)

I shoot with my right eye only. Rarely do I need to have both open to follow the scene.


----------



## msuggs (May 10, 2011)

both eyes closed....

seriously, usually right eye looking, left eye closed.


----------



## Ginu (May 11, 2011)

I normally cringe, close both eyes, push the shutter button while praying....



But normally i shoot with right eye and left closed


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

I put my left ear up to the viewfinder and listen for great moments to capture.


----------



## camz (May 12, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I put my left ear up to the viewfinder and listen for great moments to capture.



Does it scream...actuate me?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 12, 2011)

Ginu said:


> I normally cringe, close both eyes, push the shutter button while praying....



That's the way they drive in Saudi Arabia :lmao:    "inch allah" they pray loudly before crashing into a camel in the middle of the road...


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2011)

camz said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I put my left ear up to the viewfinder and listen for great moments to capture.
> ...


"Actuate me, baby!"  :lmao:


----------



## kylehess10 (May 12, 2011)

What an interesting question. 


For me, I normally just keep 1 eye open (my right), except when I'm shooting baseball, which sometimes I'll keep my left eye open to keep my eye on when the pitcher gets ready to make his pitch so I can time the swing up good.


----------



## camz (May 12, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Ginu said:
> 
> 
> > I normally cringe, close both eyes, push the shutter button while praying....
> ...


 
Best describes my shooting style of pray and spray


----------



## Formatted (May 13, 2011)

I do both, depends on what I'm doing.

Generally if its moving or I have to be aware of my surroundings from a safety perspective then I'll have both open. If not then I'll have just the one.


----------



## camz (Oct 21, 2011)

For the ones that joined after May :thumbup:


----------

